# Multi Mitt Wash Method



## Fraser711 (Jan 20, 2019)

I have an idea in my head which I have not heard of anyone using yet (although I'm sure some do).

After snow foam, rinse etc. Using a bucket of shampoo and then a wash mitt for every panel. Each time you wash a panel you set it aside and use a fresh mitt, dunk it in your bucket of shampoo and wash the next panel. You could even flip over the mitt and get 2 panels/sections per mitt. At the end just wash the mitts as normal.

What are some thoughts on this method? To me it is safer than the two bucket method and time saving with not having to bother with filling a rinse bucket but with the added expense of buying several mitts. Maybe not practical for washing customers cars but for someone who washes their car once every 2 weeks?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This is quite commonplace now with cheaper wash mitts. 

I often throw all my wash mitts in my wash bucket, and use one for the roof, one for each side, one for the front and one for the rear. 

They’re all different sizes and shapes, but I’ll find a cheap thin mitt that I like and buy 6 of them. Still experimenting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

I’m sure there’s a Forensic Detailing video covering this (or similar) method. I’ve just got a pack of 10 “cheap Chinese Amazon” mits and will try them out with the same method next weekend. One bucket, ONR for the rinseless wash, discard used mits as they get dirty.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, Dallas Paint Correction or whatever he is called on YouTube showed this very way of doing things. I'm still not entirely sure. For example, I don't wipe over the side skirts once and I'm done. I wipe over, then rinse the mitt, then go back over another one or two times to get everything off. That would mean having 2 or 3 mitts just for one side skirt...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Am I understanding this correctly? Using a one bucket method with many mitts?

Is there a trade off here between lots of "cheap mitts" and a couple of "quality" mitts using the 2BM?

Sounds like a great idea anyway.

Andy.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am using a 4bm right now with four microfibre noodle mitts 
after snowfoam dwell and PW rinse I use mitt 1. on the bottom 12" of bodywork front and rear bumpers. Then swap mitt and do the wheels with the same two buckets.
The remaining two buckets are used with mitt 3. on the horizontal surfaces bonnet roof boot, and the last mitt is for the sides.

Funny how we all get into a routine


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the downfall is it you like a certain wash mitt/ pad, I use the microfibre madness incrediipad. If you need 10 to do a car you’ve got £150 in wash mitts. Makes a £10 bucket and grit guard seem cheap. After watching the forensic detailing channels video where he tested the grit guards in a clear bucket with glitter, I’m pretty confident in there ability at working.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

You don't need multiple mitts, especially if you use the cheap chinese ones suggested by John on the Forensic Detailing Channel. They are very thin (although still nice and soft) and light coloured so you can rinse it out with the garden hose gun once every panel is complete - its quick and easy to see that you have removed all the contaminants. Its a method I generally use nowadays. It doesnt reduce water usage but IMO, is safer than 2 bucket.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I contemplated going down this route myself using the cheaper chinese mitts. I ended carrying on with the 2BM as it works but this multiple mitt method looks to work well also.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> I'm still not entirely sure. For example, I don't wipe over the side skirts once and I'm done. I wipe over, then rinse the mitt, then go back over another one or two times to get everything off. That would mean having 2 or 3 mitts just for one side skirt...


Alternatively you could just rinse the side skirt mitt between passes. I believe Jon over at FDC has shown that rinsing mitt is just as safe as dunking it assuming the vehicle has had a good pre-wash.... in fact I cant see how dunking could be safer than rinsing in any condition but that's a different thing entirely.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Interesting thought. Personally for me I'd say a little excessive. certainly room for 2 or 3 but I'm not sure about for every panel


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the idea of those thin wash pads he uses on the Forensic channel, they are cheap enough through ebay at about a £1 a pop if you dont mind waiting a month for delivery. One bucket with them all in with shampoo, empty bucket to chuck them in after each panel, then off to the washing machine they go. anyone know any uk suppliers of those pads that aren't silly money over here ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Overkill !!!

Unless its a million dollar car its seams like a step to far 

Ill stick with some good quality wash mitts, one for top half one for bottom half and one for under bumpers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Now it's getting stupid


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I don't wipe over the side skirts once and I'm done. I wipe over, then rinse the mitt, then go back over another one or two times to get everything off.


I have been washing my whole car like this for a long time, even before I discovered pre washing and 2BM. I never rub round and round as I see in many videos.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use three mitts - one for the top panels, one for the lower panels/skirts and a third on the wheels. I still use the 2BM but rarely see much debris because the car is snow-foamed first


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> I'm sure there's a Forensic Detailing video covering this (or similar) method. I've just got a pack of 10 "cheap Chinese Amazon" mits and will try them out with the same method next weekend. One bucket, ONR for the rinseless wash, discard used mits as they get dirty.


yes forensic detailing has been doing that for years with the cheap ebay wash mitt things he loves. im still to try them yet


----------



## Fraser711 (Jan 20, 2019)

Rian said:


> Overkill !!!
> 
> Unless its a million dollar car its seams like a step to far
> 
> Ill stick with some good quality wash mitts, one for top half one for bottom half and one for under bumpers


People spend thousands on detailing cars that arent worth close to that. I think spending say £50 to £100 on mitts isn't overkill if it helps prevent damage. I have personally spent that on a rinse bucket with grit guard and dolly, this would replace the need for that entirely.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Anything that has the potential to reduce the chances of swirling, even more so on corrected cars is well worth it imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

nicks16v said:


> I like the idea of those thin wash pads he uses on the Forensic channel, they are cheap enough through ebay at about a £1 a pop if you dont mind waiting a month for delivery. One bucket with them all in with shampoo, empty bucket to chuck them in after each panel, then off to the washing machine they go. anyone know any uk suppliers of those pads that aren't silly money over here ?


They are closer to £1.50 each. I ordered about 10 and they arrived within a few days


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would rather have a quality long pile mitt to reduce chance of marring and another MM MF mitt for lower sills etc, and two buckets as look at all the work washing out the mitts, not all ideas are better just some want to make you think they are a pioneer


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

RS3 said:


> They are closer to £1.50 each. I ordered about 10 and they arrived within a few days


Have you a link to them please


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Simonrev said:


> Have you a link to them please


Believe they were these: click.

Seem to be £1.99 now, was much closer to £1.50 when I ordered a pair. Ordering in bulk of 10 makes a big difference to the price, ~£1.40 each when you get 10.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

RS3 said:


> They are closer to £1.50 each. I ordered about 10 and they arrived within a few days


Can I ask where from RS3 ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been using two mitts for a very long time, one for the upper half and one for the lower half's. never had any issues. The key to all of this IMO is a really good pre wash first, I don't see the need for multiple mitts. But as they say, each to their own. :detailer:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

The ones I bought on ebay are not listed now but these are them and I have bought them from Amazon as well,
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MT0OAP0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I got these which are the same just a tiny bit less plush - I use them on the wheels:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074SX35DC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The pile on those looks very short and not for me , my carpro mitt is over 4 years old and still going strong


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My Car Pro Merino is two years from being a sheep, I use separate for upper paintwork, lower then underside, plus an alternative set on the wheels.

The emphasis in bringing the cleanest mitt to the paintwork.
Any residue is evident in the clear rinse bucket....

Just need a newer car now...lol
John Tht.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> The pile on those looks very short and not for me , my carpro mitt is over 4 years old and still going strong


If you pre-rinse/snow foam, then use a clean mit regularly, would you still be concerned over pile length?


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> I would rather have a quality long pile mitt to reduce chance of marring and another MM MF mitt for lower sills etc, and two buckets as look at all the work washing out the mitts, not all ideas are better just some want to make you think they are a pioneer


what work would this be? Throwing them in the wash is hardly a chore. Makes no difference if you're putting the machine on washing 2 or 10 mitts.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I’ve been using multiple mitts for some time now and I’m considering buying more. 10 mitts would be ideal. I’ll have the car washed much faster and I’ll throw them in the wash straight after. 

Fill up a bucket of ONR, throw mitts in. Spray two panels with pre-soak. Wash panel 1 with one side of the mitt, flip over to the other side and do the panel again (each panel gets washed twice) throw mitt into empty bucket then dry panel. 

Spray panel 3 with pre-soak, pick up new mitt and get to work on panel 2 and the process goes on until until the car is finished


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> If you pre-rinse/snow foam, then use a clean mit regularly, would you still be concerned over pile length?


I have been pre washing for as long as I can remember, pre wash with pump sprayer as more efficient than foam IMHO.
The pile is long for a reason, I think people get sucked into Hype, I have been there done that got the badge:thumb:
Some look at professionals or people whom decide they are professionals and think they will be right and it's the best way, but there are many ways to skin a c**:doublesho with all the PC I have censored it:lol:
Sometimes people do things in videos for commercial interests , people should not be shocked by this.
I washed the car today and squirted the shampoo on the mitt it worked far better and I used more shampoo I feel I may want to make a video soon after I get my shampoo sales line sorted


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

///M Sport said:


> what work would this be? Throwing them in the wash is hardly a chore. Makes no difference if you're putting the machine on washing 2 or 10 mitts.


I have never needed to put mine in washing machine and it's 4 years old though rinse and shack and dry naturaly works a treat, all my MF cloths go in the machine though


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

///M Sport said:


> what work would this be? Throwing them in the wash is hardly a chore. Makes no difference if you're putting the machine on washing 2 or 10 mitts.


This

If you're using thin, synthetic mitts, they can all go in the wash, and they won't disintegrate. Thin pads means you can actually wash them out and inspect the pile. Anything dodgy, or stuck in the pile, cheap enough to throw away.

I don't have water, hose or power near my car any more, so since I can't really rinse anything out, multiple wash media works for me.

If I had a hose, I wouldn't have even considered doing this. I started doing this because I don't even have a rinse bucket. I use this method with ONR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Derekh929 said:


> I would rather have a quality long pile mitt to reduce chance of marring and another MM MF mitt for lower sills etc, and two buckets as look at all the work washing out the mitts, not all ideas are better just some want to make you think they are a pioneer


Long pile isn't always better. From my experience they tend to pick up more dirt etc but don't release it as well as a shorter pile. There is a line inbetween that is just perfect which I find is the Dooka.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Long pile isn't always better. From my experience they tend to pick up more dirt etc but don't release it as well as a shorter pile. There is a line inbetween that is just perfect which I find is the Dooka.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Does Dooka do a one sided mitt know?, as I don't like pads as they are great to suck up water but most end up very heavy and you are dragging that along your paint. I class the carpro mitt as long pile isn't the Dooka a similar pile? 
I like the light one sided mitts so can glide the mitt with no pressure.
But hey if one way works and you don't inflict any scratches then jobs a good one.
I tried the double sided ones form the sheepskin shop ones but they went to firm and just did not like them.

For wheels I'm using the MM MF finger mitt and its great to wrap around the wheel spokes


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> I've been using multiple mitts for some time now and I'm considering buying more. 10 mitts would be ideal. I'll have the car washed much faster and I'll throw them in the wash straight after.
> 
> Fill up a bucket of ONR, throw mitts in. Spray two panels with pre-soak. Wash panel 1 with one side of the mitt, flip over to the other side and do the panel again (each panel gets washed twice) throw mitt into empty bucket then dry panel.
> 
> Spray panel 3 with pre-soak, pick up new mitt and get to work on panel 2 and the process goes on until until the car is finished


Your describing a rinsless wash method not a standard 2bm wash like the OP has mentioned, with a rinsless wash youll need multiple mitts or MF's nothing new there.

:wall::wall:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

It wouldn’t be a method for me. The furthest I would go is the use of another mitt for sills or alloys. Generally though you just leave the dirtiest bits until last and rinse mitts well. I try not to be overly obsessive as a swirl free finish is just not possible, especially on a filthy daily.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Rian said:


> Your describing a rinsless wash method not a standard 2bm wash like the OP has mentioned, with a rinsless wash youll need multiple mitts or MF's nothing new there.
> 
> :wall::wall:


What I'm also describing (minus the pre-soak) is a 1BM method using multiple mitts. Whether using ONR or shampoo, it's a multi mitt wash method.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I tried it over the weekend and must say I preferred it, I know some wont but its so much less hassle than multi buckets, of course its essential to have a good pre wash stage.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> What I'm also describing (minus the pre-soak) is a 1BM method using multiple mitts. Whether using ONR or shampoo, it's a multi mitt wash method.


Yes it is and nothing new, rinsless washing is not a new idea and neither is using multiple wash mitts or 10 or more Micro fiber cloths with the rinsless wash.

The op was suggesting a standard 2bm with multiple wash mits , not the same as a rinsless wash that your describing

With your 1bm / rinsless you don't have any ware to rinse the mitt so you'll need multiple mitts not an issue

If you have 2 buckets you don't need 10+ wash mitts as you can rinse one in a rinse bucket.

Even a 1bm with standard shampoo would need lots of mitts for a safe wash but a 2bm with a decent pre wash wont need 10+


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Rian said:


> Yes it is and nothing new, rinsless washing is not a new idea and neither is using multiple wash mitts or 10 or more Micro fiber cloths with the rinsless wash.
> 
> The op was suggesting a standard 2bm with multiple wash mits , not the same as a rinsless wash that your describing
> 
> ...


So which method would you say is A) easier and B) safer?

1. 1BM with 10 mitts (one for each panel) 
2. 2BM with 5 mitts so you are rinsing as you go

Option 1, no?


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> I tried it over the weekend and must say I preferred it, I know some wont but its so much less hassle than multi buckets, of course its essential to have a good pre wash stage.


Agreed - safer too IMO


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> So which method would you say is A) easier and B) safer?
> 
> 1. 1BM with 10 mitts (one for each panel)
> 2. 2BM with 5 mitts so you are rinsing as you go
> ...


It realy does depend on a lot of factors

for instance if your using 10 wash mitts I cant imagine each one being a £12 plush mitt otherwise thats £120 on mitts alone so your most likely going to use the cheap noodle ones

My 2bm consists of a plush wash pad for the top half a plush mitt for the lower half a noodle mitt for the sills and under bumpers

It has a pre wash with BH af in a pump sprayer on lowe half and snow foam over the whole car.

I use 2x 20 liter buckets , rinse one has a grit guard with washboard and wash bucket has a grit guard.

I would argue my safe 2bm method was safer than your 1bm method especialy if your not pre soaking

It seams a bit counter intuitive getting your PW out and not using 2 buckets and we all know to get a good pre wash a PW is a must to move as much dirt of the car before contact washing if you not giving it a good pre wash its definitely not safer


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Rian said:


> It realy does depend on a lot of factors
> 
> for instance if your using 10 wash mitts I cant imagine each one being a £12 plush mitt otherwise thats £120 on mitts alone so your most likely going to use the cheap noodle ones
> 
> ...


I cannot see how a 2BM would be safer than multi mitts (providing the mitts are of decent quality). Could you pick up 10 decent quality mitts for £5 a mitt? I think you could easily, don't forget they don't need to be the bees knees as they are only being used once, plus there is so much marketing hype when it comes to mitts which pushes prices up further. 10 mitts = £50 I think that realistic, and mine didn't cost that much!

No matter how good your mitt is (or how good you perceive it to be) the fact it has to be used several times over will by definition make it not as safe as using one mitt per panel. The chances of you retaining any grit in your mitt is naturally going to be much higher.

Counter intuitive getting your PW out and not using 2BM? Not sure I follow, my PW is used in the pre wash stage, nothing to do with using 2 buckets.

FYI - I do always pre wash - and thinking about it, I do actually use 2 buckets! One for my wash solution and mitts, the other to throw my used mitts into!

I would also argue that using multi mitts is a faster way of washing your car, I place a big value on how long the process takes. Some do, some don't I guess!!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> I cannot see how a 2BM would be safer than multi mitts (providing the mitts are of decent quality). Could you pick up 10 decent quality mitts for £5 a mitt? I think you could easily, don't forget they don't need to be the bees knees as they are only being used once, plus there is so much marketing hype when it comes to mitts which pushes prices up further. 10 mitts = £50 I think that realistic, and mine didn't cost that much!
> 
> No matter how good your mitt is (or how good you perceive it to be) the fact it has to be used several times over will by definition make it not as safe as using one mitt per panel. The chances of you retaining any grit in your mitt is naturally going to be much higher.
> 
> ...


Using one mitt per pannel is not much different to using one mitt on the top half of the car.

Your still wiping a surface with a mit that has already been use to pick up dirt from another part of the car and if the mitts are of cheaper quality youll be dragging grit across and the grit will be held closer to the surface

Your using your less quality mitt several times over as 1 panel will need several passes and then what do you do with the mitts after thow them away or wash them

Their is a clear difference between a plush long strand microfiber mitt and a noodle mitt

Once ive made a pass on a panel my mitt gets rinsed, rinse water is changed between top half and lower half

When you say then don't need to be the bees knees as they only get used once, not true as you cannot clean one panel in one motion/pass you will wipe once then move down a bit wipe again untill that panel has been cleaned with no rinse between passes how is that safer than a plush microfiber rinsed between every pass? its not it reality you just perceive it to be

And it being quicker I would not perceive that as a good thing, I like to take my time apply gental pressure and ensure im doing a decent job

the fact you percive it to be quicker and safe mean you more likely to cause damage as youll be under the impressions its quicker and safe

If your looking for speed that great and I wish you do achieve your car wash in the time frame your expecting but I wont be cutting corners trying to save time


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I have been considering using multiple mitts. So ordered some more mitts for a detailed wash on saturday. There are Chenille wash mitts @1.53 from amazon. Got the link from Forensic detailing youtube channel. 

I think the arguement for using multiple mitts is that there is less chance of dirt being contaminated in the use of multiple mitts. You use one mitt for one panel, the only contamination will come from that panel. The next mitt is new and not contamintaed for the next panel. In addition the Shampoo bucket will not see any contamination.

By using one mitt and doing a thorough rinse of the mitt you will reduce the contamination in the mitt. But no matter how sharp your eyesight is you will never get rid of or see the finer contamination, unfortunately the 2BM using one Mitt or even 2 is not a foolproof method.

At the end of the day any contact wash has chances of paint damage...by using a clean Mitt per panel or a new Mitt per panel/s wash you are reducing contamination into your wash/rinse buckets.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll just chime in and point out that of all the types of mitt available, the chenile MF noodle mitt (unbranded) was the best for inflicting the least amount of light scratches etc during use. Was tested quite thoroughly by PVD against the usual MF, natural lambswool etc.

Also agree although I don't use the mitt per panel method, I do believe it's the safest wash method possible.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I went from the normal method with 2 buckets and grit guards with microfiber madness wash pads. And I bought those cheap pads from amazon that Forensic raves about. they are quite plush. It was so much easier to wash with the 10 pads and buckets, and there was no chance I could introduce any dirt into the wash bucket. As mentioned my prewash stage is very thorough, so only a film is left when I came to washing the car. Now my thoughts are that a grit guard HELPS prevent dirt particles coming up but DOESN'T stop them, so you will always have a chance that you are reintroducing dirt from the mitt, no matter how well you use the rinse bucket. This way, there is no chance of that ever happening in my opinion. but each to there own, the world would be a very different place if we all liked and did the same thing. Each way works, I just prefer the multi mitt one bucket method now, for speed and also maybe for a marginally safer wash.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Well said...


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> I'll just chime in and point out that of all the types of mitt available, the chenile MF noodle mitt (unbranded) was the best for inflicting the least amount of light scratches etc during use. Was tested quite thoroughly by PVD against the usual MF, natural lambswool etc.
> 
> Also agree although I don't use the mitt per panel method, I do believe it's the safest wash method possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I wasn't aware of that Brian, thanks for pointing out. Even better that it's the MF noodle mitts I have, I normally go through several products before finding the best one! Nice to know I got it right first time for once!


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I use four or the cheap Chinese mitts with a single bucket of water and spray the diluted shampoo directly onto the wet mitt. One for bonnet, wings and bumper. One for the roof and doors. One for the boot, rear wings and bumper and the last for the sills. It's loads better than carrying two buckets and I only half fill the bucket I use too as you you don't need a shed load of water, not with the snow foam etc anyway. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe Im looking at it too logically. If you jet wash your car, you are still left with dirt on it. You use a wash mitt, and dunk it in your rinse bucket. Has all the dirt from the mitt completely gone ? Probably not, so you then dunk that into your wash bucket, and risk putting dirt back into that bucket too. Multi mitts in one bucket, will not introduce any dirt back into that wash solution, and the added bonus is that you can use that wash media to do your wheels 'after' your wash, which will be completely without any dirt. Just my theory, Im normally wrong though. Just stick to what you are happy with, no right or wrong way in my opinion. After all, Ive gone from the multi bucket method.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

This is a great thread.

Currently I use the ghetto 2BM (builders buckets no guards), why? Because I think that the 10 cheap forensic detail mitt method has to be better, I just don't have the mitts yet.

I've actually found them on Alibaba for something like £1.03 each, I just don't know if they're the same ones. I suspect they are, but worry that that aren't.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Cyclonetog said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> Currently I use the ghetto 2BM (builders buckets no guards), why? Because I think that the 10 cheap forensic detail mitt method has to be better, I just don't have the mitts yet.
> 
> I've actually found them on Alibaba for something like £1.03 each, I just don't know if they're the same ones. I suspect they are, but worry that that aren't.


Ghetto indeed! No guards - shocking, you're dicing with death!

No need to worry, this over thinking can make you paranoid. Single mitting will always be safer, don't become the marketers dream!

Spend £15 on multi mitts and don't waste you're time with was rinse bucket and having to inspect your mitt after each dunk.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Cyclonetog said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> Currently I use the ghetto 2BM (builders buckets no guards), why? Because I think that the 10 cheap forensic detail mitt method has to be better, I just don't have the mitts yet.
> 
> I've actually found them on Alibaba for something like £1.03 each, I just don't know if they're the same ones. I suspect they are, but worry that that aren't.


I got 10 from amazon for £13.99, arrived next day.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/EMVANV-Wat...411a8b690faa9bf7a81afbe49&language=en_GB&th=1


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

How are people getting on with this method?

I originally seen the vid from forensic and it made more sense to me than a 2bm. Think back before 2bm how stupid did people think that idea was and overkill. Also going to a mitt from a sponge seemed crazy. 

Now people are talking 10cheap mitts in one clean bucket compared to a 2bm with a very expensive mitt? Logic says the 10 is far superior.

Also people going on about needing thick noodles pile ect. It's already proven and basic login that a long pile will be hiding dirt and grit you can see deep in the mitt at some point you can introduce against the paint. Where as a short pile mitt you can see and clean it far easier. Seems a no brainer to me that 10mitts which have already been proven are nice and soft is far superior to 1 big fat sweaty dirt hiding monster. 

I'm more tempted to do the 1bucket multiple mitt method. The probably go over the car with what ever plush mitt I own at the end to clean what should now be already perfectly clean. As I always wash the car down twice anyway


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am working on a combination still 
Snowfoamed and then P/W rinse to get rid of the loose dirt and grit

Wheels exhauset trim and under panels then:-


1 mitt for lower panels up to about 300mm front and rear panels
2 mitt for flat surfaces roof, bonnet, boot front rear screens and the side glass
3 mitt for wings doors and quarters


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, John on Forensic Detailing did a video on it I have 4 of the cheap Chinese mitts (which are surprising good) and a couple of noodle mitts for the sills and wheels. I also have a made up bottle of ready mixed shampoo that I spray on each mitt before doing a section. Once done, put it aside and use the next one. Much easier than the two bucket method. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds quite over complicated to me. I've been using the standard 2BM with a high quality Dooka wash pad for many years and haven't had any issues with it at all.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

If anything it's far quicker and cheaper and safer than a 2bucket method

As people have said you can over complicate things. But if you are using the 2 bucket method with guards and buckets that's over £40 straight away..

Your going to wash and at the point you want to rinse your mitt the other method you simple throw that in a wash bucket and use a new fresh mitt. Surely quicker and safer than the 2bucket


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm converted to the multi mitt method now. I have been using the old 3 bucket method for well over 20 years and had no issue with it at all, except having to fill up all the buckets. I knew nothing about this multi mitt method until I saw the Forensic video. Without trying it at the time, it made perfect sense. Then I bought 10 of the mitts and tried it, and it really is far far quicker, and in my opinion safer as there is no chance of any dirt entering the bucket unless it drops into it from the sky. The added bonus is you can use your water after for the wheels after if you do them after the wash like I do.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

When you say 'far far quicker', how much quicker can it be. For me I'd be filling up i bucker rather than 2, excluding the wheel bucket but I always do wheels first, which would save hardly any time as I leave the bucketr filling while doing something else.

I understand the concept but I can't see how it can be much quicker.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

garage_dweller said:


> When you say 'far far quicker', how much quicker can it be. For me I'd be filling up i bucker rather than 2, excluding the wheel bucket but I always do wheels first, which would save hardly any time as I leave the bucketr filling while doing something else.
> 
> I understand the concept but I can't see how it can be much quicker.


Surely about half the time saved. I do a panel then fanny around finding me buckets then rinsing the mitt swirling it round and getting it back in the soap ect doesn't sound like long but if I did a panel then literally picked up my clean mitt and Carried on I'd be saving time that adds up on a car as we all know


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I get the logic and the method and arguably can see that it will be safer then say a 2bm, 3 mitt method like i use now.

However, what i dont agree with is some of the arguments ive read around you only need 1 bucket and multiple mitts so is cheaper then 2bm.

How many of us dont already have 2-3 buckets for washing? So basically for the price of a bucket you can buy 10 mitts argument is rendered dead as we have all already bought the second bucket and grit guard.

For a newbie starting out i could see benefits in splashing out on mitts over a second bucket if i was going down this method, however having already got the set up for 3bm and being happy with my results, it just seems like trying to fix something that in my eyes isnt broken.

And who doesnt love cracking out the DA every now and then and using a pre wax cleanser or 1 step just to keep onto of those swirls and brighten the finish. 

DW would be a much more boring place with a swirl free routine and no polishing :buffer:


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

I moved away from the 2 bucket method years ago to the 1 bucket and multiple mitt method. It just seems archaic to use the 2BM now. 

One bucket, half full of your water and shampoo, chuck in 10 wash mitts to soak, use a wash mitt for every panel with zero chance of cross contamination when washing. Way quicker, way safer.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I fully understand using multiple mitts to minimise the risk of marring the paint, what I fail to see the logic is of using buckets and grit guards. If one has access to an outside tap and a hose there's no need to use a bucket. Fill a spray bottle with water and shampoo mix 10:1 approx and spray that onto the wash mitt and panel after first rinsing off the car. Less soap and water will be used and one will be far less likely to scratch the paintwork.


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Very interesting method this. Has anyone used these??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Den...rentrq:6b4f791d16c0aa42ed530cfcffdccc50|iid:1

Ta


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The way I see it in quite a few videos is the use of one mitt on each panel. The person does the whole panel in one go dragging the dirt back and forth then round and round for good measure.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

So you do not do a panel at a time with the 2 bucket method, you do less ?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

With 2BM I would normally only do half a panel before rinsing the mitt. 

So I would need around 16 mitts for the multi mitt method


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Are these the same wash mitts people are recommending for a multiple mitt wash? Its for a brand new car.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07K2N9MXD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cjAtDbG2AB20S


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, I think they are the exact ones I got.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks @nicks16v. Ordered and delivered yesterday. They look so soft!


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

I’m no pro, but I do a variation of 2BM with two decent mitts on the areas that catch the eye, like bonnet and high areas of the sides, and then use the cheap eBay mits on the lower parts of the car. These mits never get reused unless they’ve been in the wash twice.

Doesn’t make much sense to me to, do a panel then rinse religiously, as some panels will be miles worse than others. Side panels might need five rinses, to take out the same amount of dirt that’s on the whole roof, which is probably 2-3 times the area.

No matter how good your mit is, if you touch the bottom sides then there’s no way on earth you’re getting all of that out, even if you put it in the washer. So when you start next time, there’s still crap on there. Yes, a good mit has a much larger surface area, but it’s going to be harder to rinse and clean, because of that. I don’t buy that any mit can catch dirt on the outside and then somehow magically move it to the centre of the mit, away from contact.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The big flat surfaces U use my Merino wool mitt,the lowers a noodle mitt plus the wheel a separate mitt, better quality with nice results on two black cars.

I do at times wash it twice...always use a pressure washer..

John Tht.


----------



## Doctor D (Oct 24, 2018)

An interesting thread that could potentially takes my car washing to the next level!

Out of interest, when many of you mention 'grit guards' do most of you just use the round moulded insert that sits in the bottom of _each_ bucket?

I only ask as I haven't seen much mention of the optional, angled 'Grit Guard 
Washboard' fitting that's also available.

I've been using said _combo_ for a while (Genuine Grit Guard and Washboard) in both my shampoo and rinse buckets and actively agitate my single microfibre mitt (currently using MICROFIBER MADNESS INCREDIMITT) against the angled ribs during each individual rinsing and soaping up process.

Keen to learn what folks on here think of a 2 bucket method (both equipped with Washboards) in an attempt to rid the mitt of any unwanted contaminants every single time the mitt enters one of the buckets.

For completeness I should also say I generally wash the car once every 3-4 weeks and snow foam every single time prior to shampooing.

Shine on...


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Doctor,

Pretty sure everyone just uses the round ones, in each bucket. I wouldn’t think any manufacturer would be better than any other, as they’re so simple, so just get cheap ones off eBay/ amazon.

One is good, two stacked is better, and make sure your rinse bucket is nearly full, and don’t put the mitt near the bottom when rinsing, as you can still stir up the crap at the bottom.

The washboards look pretty crap to me, I reckon some rubber door mat with the dimples would do a better job at this, if stuck to the side of the bucket.


----------



## Doctor D (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Chris. I spent a fair bit getting my car prepped and ceramic coated and have, by my reckoning anyway, been pretty religious about my washing techniques since day one. 

I saw the Grit-guard washboards and personally thought they made a lot of sense as they help decontaminate your chosen mitt every single time it enters a bucket. I do know the washboards don't fit some 'copy grit guards' so went for the genuine articles. In the scheme of things even paying top dollar for this stuff is worth it for the clear benefits a 2 bucket system with guards (and washboards) offers.

I must confess I hadn't thought of stacking the base guards themselves to keep any grit even further away from the wash mitt but may well give that a go now you've mentioned it.

My coatings are about 18 months old now and still pretty much swirl free so I guess I'm doing my cleaning and detailing OK but I'm learning about alternative methods and products on here all the time which is why I signed up in the first place ;-)

Shine on...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> With 2BM I would normally only do half a panel before rinsing the mitt.


With any method I have seen videos of show people wiping the whole panel in one go. This has to drag any dirt all over the panel.

I used to use a small sponge and would gently wipe once with each surface and then rinse. I might have to wipe the same spot several times, turning the sponge on each wipe, to remove all the dirt.

Then I switched to 2BM.

I have gone back to one bucket and rinsing the mitt with a hose.

I have now got a couple of the thin mitts to try next.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

If you check the grit in the rinse bucket that will give emphasis on how your preceding methods are working. Dry those last dregs see the results of the silt left, the less the better..

John Tht.


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Love this thread...

16 mitts is surely overkill isn't it?

I use 3 now and again if the car is dirty and I think I will always going forward. One on the upper parts of the car, one on the rear and lower parts of the car and of course one on the wheels.


----------



## Doctor D (Oct 24, 2018)

I can't help feeling I need to up my wash mitt game after reading this thread!

I don't think I'm ready, or willing to go to 16 mitts just yet though...

One 'Incredimitt' for the bodywork obvs. and a separate mitt for the wheels but I feel the need for a second mitt for lower panels and sills coming on now ;-)

Shine on...


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I like to think my car is 99% clean before I start with the contact wash so just one Incredimitt + wheel Mitt / brushes for me.
Generally my own car is pretty clean all the time as its a garage queen. My wifes car gets pretty bad after 2 weeks so at least 2 pre-washes before contact. 1st prewash I use 10% SurfexHD then BH Foam unless i've recently waxed in which case I miss out the APC and go mad on the pre rinse.


----------

